# Tens unit



## nprayer2 (Jun 3, 2015)

Does anybody know how to bill Medicare for a TENS unit? 
Please email me or post here. 

Thanks


----------



## AMBrown (Jun 3, 2015)

DME will bill for the equipment. Therapist can bill 64550 for instructions on using the TENS if any additional codes are used the 64550 will require a 59 or x-subset.


----------



## Jerryjo (Jul 15, 2015)

For Medicare Tens unit is given by the provider initially for a rental period of 30 days trial period , so we need to bill E0730 with RR modifier.

When it is purchased you can bill E0730 with NU modifier as per the guidelines.


----------



## pristinebilling (Jul 6, 2020)

Do you bill it with a span date


----------



## SharonCollachi (Jul 6, 2020)

pristinebilling said:


> Do you bill it with a span date



Are you a DME provider? Are you billing the DME MAC, not the Part B Mac?


----------

